# Fun kids’ recipes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife just found these, and I thought I'd share. They're pretty cool.

*Pizza mummies*
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/lunch-ideas/hearty-snacks/pizza-mummies-688188/

*Hot dog mummies*
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/lunch-ideas/hearty-snacks/hot-dog-mummies-715031/

*Monster toes*
http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/lunch-ideas/hearty-snacks/monster-toes-715219/


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are great Ken! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are SO cute!


----------

